# rulers court info



## Scottishnewbie (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi
Is there anyone out there who can give me any info on the Tyler's court area? We have been told it is likely we will be put there after thinking it would be silicon oasis. What's near? What are villas like? How old is the area? Are there shops? Can't find anything online and we have no information so any help here would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Scottishnewbie (Oct 19, 2011)

Sorry not Tyler's court, rulers court. I believe It's somewhere in bur Dubai area. Can anyone tell me anything about that area?


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

My family lives here since ages!!!

this area is the oldest area in Dubai and mainly meant for Indian Origin (India, Pakistan, Bangladesh)... you can get all the day to day groceries on free home delivery from next to your building...

It is an expensive area as both metro conjunct near my home...

Very few westerns live here (may be service apartment for a while)


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

It's much better than Silicon Oasis for sure, right by the Creek. Not many "westerners" there but that may not be a bad thing.


----------



## Scottishnewbie (Oct 19, 2011)

Thankyou folks! I'm feeling more positive! Think just anxious as seen no pics and not a lot if info online.


----------



## Scottishnewbie (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm actually now not feeling very positive after reading about it being a v busy and crammed area? 
Also the lack of westerners does bother me, will we stick out like sore thumbs and have no friends, I've heard not many people want to mix with westerners? Not me I'll talk to anyone but be v difficult if noone talks back! 
Uncertainty and me don't mix.....
Why do you say It's better than silicon oasis? Is that as It's in the middle of everything? Also does anybody know anything.g about the ruler's court compound? 
Thanks


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

I wouldn't get worried about the lack of westerners. It's a very central location and walking distance to lots of places. 

A lot of newbie westerners get far too hung up about living in western ghettos like the marina/downtown etc. there is far more to Dubai than that (people who live in these ghettos seem to complain endlessly about how little opportunity there is to mix with other cultures/'everyone sticks with their own') and you wil experience far more positives. The western ghettos are mainly like Disney style reincarnations of places like Vancouver (marina) and you feel like you're living in a newly developing us/oz city. Not why I moved to the uae but a lot seem to think differently. 

Around rulers court you have loads of businesses that deliver to you, plenty of hotels, burjaman centre for posh shops and tons of really good value local restaurants. 

If you want more expat things like waitrose or Dubai mall they're only aed 20 taxi ride away.


----------



## Scottishnewbie (Oct 19, 2011)

Thankyou for that jumeriah Jim. 
I'm not particularly keen in living in Disneyland either think cos I live out in the Scottish countryside at the mo I'm worried it will be too busy and in your face. But you've painted a better pic. 
We'll make the most of it! 5 weeks today till we land!


----------

